# Tourentreff Baunatal



## xkasimirx (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe diesen Thread zum Austausch über die hiesigen Gegebenheiten geöffnet.
Ich selbst würde mich im CC / Touren Bereich einordnen.

Also gut mal sehen was kommt? 
Bin auf Antworten gespannt...


----------



## Jimbsi (3. Mai 2013)

Moin moin,

Mir würde spontan noch der Trail zum Bielstein einfallen, der mehr oder weniger in der Nähe von der Vogelrainhütte ist  
Sonst gäbe es  auch noch, naja als "Minitrail" zu bezeichnen, die Verbindung vom Sportplatz Elmshagen nach Breitenbach.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (4. Mai 2013)

Moin Kai, mein Dad fährt Samstags immer mit dem KSV


----------



## xkasimirx (5. Mai 2013)

Servus Daniel,

der beschriebene trail gehört wohl zum Kasselsteig. Ich denke, dass der untere Teil des "alten" Pfades jetzt absichtlich still gelegt wird.

Den Kassel Steig an einem Tag! Das wäre mal was... 157km / 3000Hm. 

Werde mich demnächst mal beim KSV ranhängen. Mal sehen was da geht.


----------



## 300exageLX (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

bin aus dem Raum Stuttgart und am WE in Kassel (...wo meine Frau her kommt - Niederzwehren). Kann man sich bei Euch anschliessen für ne Tour Sa. oder So. - 2-3 Std. z.B.?

Fahre seit 20 Jahren cc und bin soweit ganz fit.

Grüsse
 Claudio


----------



## xkasimirx (14. Juni 2013)

Bin am WE leider auch nicht da.
 Falls Du GPS hast kann ich dir ne schöne tour zukommen lassen.


----------



## Nordhesse88 (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo wie gehts, suche Leute mit denen ich fahren kann und die mir ihre besten und schönsten Runden zeigen. Ich selber komme aus Eschwege und kenne mich in der Gegend bestens aus. Das heißt ihr könnt von mir als Fremdenführer auch gern mal eine Tour in meiner Gegend bekommen. 

Wie sieht es den aus hat den wer an den Wochenenden mal zeit und wir können hier was zusammen trommeln 

Grüße


----------



## -m0nk- (12. August 2013)

Toure auch ganz gerne, wann immer es möglich ist, überwiegend westlich von Kassel, Straße und befestigte Waldwege.


----------



## Nordhesse88 (12. August 2013)

Das hört sich doch ganz gut an und wollen wir mal was ausmachen ?


----------



## -m0nk- (12. August 2013)

diese Woche könnt' ich nur vormittags, ansonsten wie immer am Wochenende. Ich check dann wieder "last minute biking".


----------



## Nordhesse88 (13. August 2013)

fährst du nur in kassel oder biste mobil könnten uns in Großalmerode treffen oben auf dem pfaffenberg und von da aus fahren am wochenende samstag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

